# First show with my new band. Progressive Metal/Djent from Idaho



## Nmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Had a blast at this show, despite the fact one of our guitarists was gone due to being on tour with his other band. 

But! We still played fairly well (I was very happy with the bass tone I had dialed in, haha.) and I thought I'd share this clip of our last song with you guys and see what you thought.

Not a huge crowd, but there was some good energy and that's what I enjoyed.
1st show (better quality) - YouTube


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Mar 10, 2014)

I enjoyed it! I thought everyone sounded pretty clear and I liked your guitarist's tone, it was very After The Burial-esque. Good job dude, keep bringing the heavies!


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out man! Definitely gonna keep going with this one, haha.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2014)

LANDSCAPE THE VIDEO!!!!!!!  

Seriously, it was really good, do you guys have a FB page?


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Rick said:


> LANDSCAPE THE VIDEO!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, it was really good, do you guys have a FB page?



Haha I knooww! I need to remind my guitarist to do this.

Glad you enjoyed it man, and yes we do have a FB page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serpens-Cauda/197407790446098?ref...&#8206;


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 23, 2014)

We've got our next gig in a week and I couldn't be more stoked. Would be nice to hear what others think, tons of views on this thread!


----------



## BigJD (Mar 25, 2014)

Where you playing at in a week? Go over to Stiff Richard in Idaho Falls and I'll promote ya on our cover band page.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2014)

Nmaster said:


> Haha I knooww! I need to remind my guitarist to do this.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it man, and yes we do have a FB page at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serpens-Cauda/197407790446098?ref...&#8206;



Liked.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

BigJD said:


> Where you playing at in a week? Go over to Stiff Richard in Idaho Falls and I'll promote ya on our cover band page.



We're playing at Diamondz in Jerome. And the show is actually tomorrow! (the 28th) Sorry for the late response, haha.

Glad to see people are liking it.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 29, 2014)

Dat idaho life. Wished I could have came out to this. Really wanted to check you guys out and see arsonists.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> Dat idaho life. Wished I could have came out to this. Really wanted to check you guys out and see arsonists.



Yeah dude, arsonists played pretty damn well.  I'll upload a video of our gig at Diamondz last night here when I'm off work, we're looking into booking some shows in Boise here soon, hopefully you can make it out to the next one!


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 29, 2014)

Nmaster said:


> Yeah dude, arsonists played pretty damn well.  I'll upload a video of our gig at Diamondz last night here when I'm off work, we're looking into booking some shows in Boise here soon, hopefully you can make it out to the next one!



Yeah just saw that vid judah took pretty cool dude. Would be cool to see you guys. Would be even cooler to to play with ya guys for ultimate 8 string action haha.

I am olas from forsythia haha


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> Yeah just saw that vid judah took pretty cool dude. Would be cool to see you guys. Would be even cooler to to play with ya guys for ultimate 8 string action haha.



Yeah dude, that's the one I was gonna put here! That would be awesome man, we're always down to play!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 29, 2014)

Only thing I didn't like was that I couldn't get a good look at the guitarist gear. 
Good sound.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's a link to a video of our song "Dissapear" we played last night, same song as in the original post, but better quality. Aaaannd we have our second guitarist.  I'll get around to uploading some other videos of the rest of our set, but it's likely they won't be that great of quality.


----------



## danresn (Mar 30, 2014)

This isn't related to the music at all (not my style) but I love watching your singers ears flapping when he headbangs.

Good work anyway on the energy for the show.


----------



## Nmaster (Mar 30, 2014)

danresn said:


> This isn't related to the music at all (not my style) but I love watching your singers ears flapping when he headbangs.
> 
> Good work anyway on the energy for the show.



Haha, thanks man! I agree, it is kinda entertaining to watch. He took his plugs out at our last show because he was afraid he might headbang them out and they'd hit someone hahaha.


----------



## DMONSTER (Mar 30, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Only thing I didn't like was that I couldn't get a good look at the guitarist gear.
> Good sound.



One of the guitarists here to chime in 

I'm using an Agile Interceptor 830 w/stock pickups>Line 6 PodHD500>EVH 5150iii>Avatar 4x12

My other guitarists uses an Ibanez RG8 w/ Seymour Duncan(not sure which one) into an ISP Decimator>Misha's sig Protone Pedal>Keeley compressor>Line 6 HD147> Randall XL and a no name peavey cab.

Very happy with our sound


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 1, 2014)

Really good job on that song with both of your guitarists guys! I really enjoyed it, I'm going to show it to one of my friends because I think he'd love it.


----------



## Convictional (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah the guitar tone was super tight.


----------



## Nmaster (Apr 11, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Really good job on that song with both of your guitarists guys! I really enjoyed it, I'm going to show it to one of my friends because I think he'd love it.



Hell yeah! Thanks man.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 13, 2014)

Nmaster said:


> Hell yeah! Thanks man.



He said if we had a band and lived inIdaho that we should do a gig together


----------



## Orandje (Apr 13, 2014)

Definatly a good start!


----------



## Nmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Orandje said:


> Definatly a good start!



Thanks man! I posted another link to a clip more recent show in the 15th post. (Better sound quality, also have both guitarists)


----------



## neoclassical85 (Apr 21, 2014)

DMONSTER said:


> One of the guitarists here to chime in
> 
> I'm using an Agile Interceptor 830 w/stock pickups>Line 6 PodHD500>EVH 5150iii>Avatar 4x12
> 
> ...


 
Just curious about running the POD HD live, do you just run it in the effects loop and use it for effects while using your EVH for the actual distortion? Cool stuff man!


----------



## DMONSTER (Apr 21, 2014)

neoclassical85 said:


> Just curious about running the POD HD live, do you just run it in the effects loop and use it for effects while using your EVH for the actual distortion? Cool stuff man!



I'm actually just running it straight into the front of the head and using the pod for my gates and boost and some effects. Would like to try and mess around with running it into the effects loop and just using the power amp of the EVH so that I can switch between my clean and distortion channels with just one click, I've messed with it a bit and it sounds great, just havent taken the right time to tweak with it. Sounds great right now so im not in a huge rush


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys have a very hardcore kind of sound with some djent thrown in there too. Good tone, good sound, good stuff guys.


----------



## Nmaster (May 1, 2014)

Nour Ayasso said:


> You guys have a very hardcore kind of sound with some djent thrown in there too. Good tone, good sound, good stuff guys.



Thanks man!


----------

